# PAIN zombie madness with an intro by NY Times bestseller Jonathan Maberry



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Harry, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

Holy Crap, this is exactly what I'm looking for, and two days after my birthday.

Will be getting this for sure!


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

This is great news!!!


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

["Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly--]

that's so cool... can't wait to get a kindle and grab this.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I just had to laugh at the title of this thread. My daughter is expecting her second baby, and the due date is 10/18! Yes, pain will be released!


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Who has the e-rights?, you or Dark Regions. Because I like the premise but Dark Regions might price the Kindle release too high.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Dark Regions will be releasing the book at a reasonable price, we've already discussed it. PAIN features an introduction by John Maberry too, by the way.

Hey, if men had the babies the race would die out. We'd be WAY too chicken!!!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool, Harry, can't wait!

Scott


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Scott, I'm excited about this one. Will tell you all when it's up and running.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

It's here, guys!

I'm telling y'all first, too!

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Love the cover.  Reminds me of the old comic books.  Looks like fun.  Will definitely check it out.

Pam


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Halloween, Pam! 

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## JeffStrand (Aug 31, 2010)

Woo-hoo!!! New Harry Shannon is always cause for celebration!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Bought it. Looking forward too it. Love the cover.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, we seem to be off to a good start on my favorite holiday! A crude, rude zombie comedy for Halloween.


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

What could be better than a crude, rude zombie comedy for Halloween? Excellent!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thought you'd like that


----------



## Chris Morey (Sep 13, 2010)

The e-book edition is already selling like hot cakes! And, if anyone is interested, you can get a signed hardcover edition here: http://www.darkregions.com/products/PAIN-by-Harry-Shannon.html


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

And they are beautiful books. I'm excited. Remember guys, the Kindle version is only $2.99 through Halloween, then I'm told the publisher will raise the price closer to normal. Btw author Jonathan Maberry did a fun interview with me for his blog at the eponymous www.jonathanmaberry.com it's already cross-posted under the Writer's Cafe heading (I goofed in putting it here, still learning the rules). Looks like we're getting a ton of exposure on the internet from zombie fan sites. I'm off to watch Monday Night Football.


----------



## Chris Morey (Sep 13, 2010)

I noticed the cover isn't in this thread yet. Check it out, don't be scared 










Here's the link to order PAIN on the Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287641158&sr=1-3


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new release! I'll get it!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jan. It is right up your zombie alley, black humored and fast-paced. Happy Halloween!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Couldn't resist a Zombie book for Halloween! Just picked it up and can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hope you enjoy yourself and laugh a bit, please let me know what you think of it & post a review. PAIN and my novel-turned-Lionsgate movie DEAD AND GONE are both moving extremely well right now, probably due to a mix of the low prices and the time of year. Thanks for checking it out and Happy Halloween to you & yours!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I started reading it last night.  I took an ambien so I didn't get far. But I'll finish it by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Only through Halloween night grab yours now...!

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

HAPPY HALLOWEEN GUYS


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Harry I finished the book and really enjoyed it. Good job.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got done this book myself.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Luis, thanks Glenn. Delighted you enjoyed PAIN. It seems PAIN, Dead and Gone and Daemon are my best sellers by far this month, probably because it's October! The publisher plans to raise the Kindle price on PAIN at the first of the week, so grab it now for $2.99! Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only (was supposed to go up after Halloween but hasn't happened yet). A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a wild, whacky, funny new zombie novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

PAIN would make a marvelous Christmas gift... Check it out! Harry Shannon is an amazing writer; you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Beth, and Happy Holidays


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only (was supposed to go up after Halloween but hasn't happened yet). A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

New from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

New from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

New from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only (was supposed to go up after Halloween but hasn't happened yet). A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

New from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is STILL ONLY $2.99. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only (was supposed to go up after Halloween but hasn't happened yet). A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

From Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

From Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

From Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a wild, whacky, funny new zombie novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

From Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Blistering fast zombie novella from a Stoker nominated author with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Blistering fast zombie novella with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured,


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## BenCheetham (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds great, Harry! Might be tempted to check this one out.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a wild, whacky, funny new zombie novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only. Was supposed to me raised after Halloween but don't tell anyone . A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Shannon's impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

From Dark Regions Press www.darkregions.com comes a new novella from Harry Shannon, with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. PAIN is available via Amazon Kindle STILL ONLY $2.99 for a limited time only (was supposed to go up after Halloween but hasn't happened yet). A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...

PAIN

BONUS CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from the author's collection A Host of Shadows.

"Harry Shannon's PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the 
way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene

BOOK TRAILER HERE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Harry Shannon said:


> Blistering fast zombie novella with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr
> 
> ...


Harry,

This is definitely a winner if you ask me. I'm heading over now to buy this.

Thanks!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

Now just $2.99!
BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to get this one. I love this author's other work. And this sounds like my kind of novel.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PAIN is a rapid-fire zombie novel with an introduction by NY TImes Best Seller Jonathan Maberry. A Top Secret virus infects the water supply of a mountain town. Two mercenary soldiers, a retiring doctor and a handful of terrified patients struggle to defend a remote ER against a mob of the living dead. Deeply weird black comedy bounds. Through one long, harrowing night the living will learn there are many different kinds of...PAIN

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr

BONUS KINDLE CONTENT Contains the short story The Name of the Wicked from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows."

NOW OUT IN PAPERBACK AS WELL from Dark Regions Press

"PAIN is filled with razor-sharp wit and insights into human suffering that cut all the way to the bone. Highly recommended!" 
-Jonathan Maberry, NY Times Bestseller, Multiple Bram Stoker Award winner

BOOK TRAILER HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmoewl2v2o

"A writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
- Brian Keene

"Writing that is controlled, assured, and filled with the kind of spooky atmosphere that used to make you hide your head under the bedcovers on wind-wracked nights."
-Tom Piccirilli

"Master craftsmanship."
-Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287166667&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------

